# New Member Here



## J.thom (May 23, 2011)

New to ironmag, but not new to bb forums.

What's up ?


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*J.thom* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## M A N C H I L D (May 24, 2011)

Hola.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We are happy to have you


----------



## luckyirishguy (May 25, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Quez82 (May 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## zok37 (May 25, 2011)

Hello J.thom, welcome to the forum


----------



## Nadar (May 27, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## jaxx34 (May 27, 2011)

welcome


----------



## SurfsideRyan (May 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forums,
remember.. never hesitate to ask, unless you havent searched first!


----------



## smooth915 (May 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------

